# Going Back To Stock From Rooted, .893'd, Custom Rom



## KTamez (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't necessarily need to be 100% stock (assuming I can't go back to 886 from 893), but should I have any issues if I use RSD lite FXZ back to stock? As long as I'm back to the stock rom I should be good.

I've had enough of the data drop issues I have had with this thing since day one. Been rocking it for almost 3 months now, time for costco to honor their exchange policy.

Now the question is rezound or RAZR, I don't see me being able to get a GNex before my 90 days are up.


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

KTamez said:


> I don't necessarily need to be 100% stock (assuming I can't go back to 886 from 893), but should I have any issues if I use RSD lite FXZ back to stock? As long as I'm back to the stock rom I should be good.
> 
> I've had enough of the data drop issues I have had with this thing since day one. Been rocking it for almost 3 months now, time for costco to honor their exchange policy.
> 
> Now the question is rezound or RAZR, I don't see me being able to get a GNex before my 90 days are up.


If you really just like one of the other phones then it's a good move to switch. However, search the forums and you'll find these data issues with all 4G phones right now. The majority of people never see a problem, but for some it's a major issue. It doesn't seem to be locale specific or phone specific. It reminds me of when the original Droid was first rooted and overclock kernels were released. Some folks could not overclock above 800mhz and others, luckily me, could overclock to 1.25ghz. It appeared to be a function of who got lucky in the chip lottery. I think something similar is going on with phones and this issue. It's like some have gotten lucky with some piece of hardware or the way the radio or kernel is working. I did not have a serious problem with data loss on my Droid Bionic, but when installed the leaked OTA updates I've had virtually no problems for the last two/three weeks. I did experience some issues during the first week after implementing the leaked OTA's. But now it's really good. So it seems to be fixable.

But if you installed the .893 leaked OTA, just be aware that it changed your radio/baseband and kernel. These things can not be changed and are noted in the About Phone section. If the folks at Cosco check, they can easily see the phone has been hacked. I doubt they will look, but if they do. . . .


----------



## KTamez (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, I know the info is changed, but I HIGHLY doubt they will check. I probably should have taken it back immediately. I HATE returning items, I'm not one of THEM guys that just goes in andreturns one just so I can "upgrade" again. Steady data hasn't been ultimately important, but I am going back into another capacity at work where there are times that I HAVE TO have data, and an outage would leave me in a bad way.

I don't return shit often, but if I'm going to I might as well upgrade if I do.


----------



## KTamez (Sep 22, 2011)

Geezer Squid said:


> If you really just like one of the other phones then it's a good move to switch. However, search the forums and you'll find these data issues with all 4G phones right now. The majority of people never see a problem, but for some it's a major issue. It doesn't seem to be locale specific or phone specific. It reminds me of when the original Droid was first rooted and overclock kernels were released. Some folks could not overclock above 800mhz and others, luckily me, could overclock to 1.25ghz. It appeared to be a function of who got lucky in the chip lottery. I think something similar is going on with phones and this issue. It's like some have gotten lucky with some piece of hardware or the way the radio or kernel is working. I did not have a serious problem with data loss on my Droid Bionic, but when installed the leaked OTA updates I've had virtually no problems for the last two/three weeks. I did experience some issues during the first week after implementing the leaked OTA's. But now it's really good. So it seems to be fixable. But if you installed the .893 leaked OTA, just be aware that it changed your radio/baseband and kernel. These things can not be changed and are noted in the About Phone section. If the folks at Cosco check, they can easily see the phone has been hacked. I doubt they will look, but if they do. . . .


Going back to my question, I've never used Fastboot to restore a softbrick, but I have used RSD Lite to fix my bionic before. Does it still work fine where it is now on the 893 Base?


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

KTamez said:


> Going back to my question, I've never used Fastboot to restore a softbrick, but I have used RSD Lite to fix my bionic before. Does it still work fine where it is now on the 893 Base?


Nope, you cannot use RSDLite anymore if you have applied the leaked OTA. It will fail on the boot.img and some have reported other problems afterwards.


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

KTamez said:


> Going back to my question, I've never used Fastboot to restore a softbrick, but I have used RSD Lite to fix my bionic before. Does it still work fine where it is now on the 893 Base?


As stated you don't RSD this:

The following is just an FYI: I had to go back to stock rooted after I had a bad rom install. I used: R3L3As3Droot And 43V3R Root For The Bionic V2.1 - RootzWiki to flash back to stock rooted with Forever Root hack installed. I followed the instructions below (I just typed this from memory so hopefully I didn't leave anything out. If I did I'm sure others will point out any corrections that need to be made):

1. *FIRST ENTER AP FASTBOOT MODE ON YOUR PHONE [Both Vol Dwn and Up Plus Pwr/Scroll Dwn to AP Fastboot/Press Vol up]*
*2. Plug phone into computer*
2. Just follow the instructions on the screen
3. When your phone boots up and the Green Android is asking you to activate your phone, don't. Instead do the 4 corners = Bypass Activation.
4. Bypass The Activation Screen: touch the top left corner of the screen, then top right, then bottom right, and then bottom left. This will bypass the Android Activation Screen. Then,
5. Set usb mode to Charge Only and then make sure USB Debugging is checked in Settings>Applications>Development
6. Resume following instructions on the computer screen.

Good luck.


----------



## KTamez (Sep 22, 2011)

I ended up finding P3Droid's method to get back on the stock update path, and did that, the first time I did it, I had the SD Card out of the phone, nowhere did anyone say to keep it in, process went fine until reboot, *BootLoop*. Whoops.

Tried to FXZ (Why not was already in a BL what more could I screw up LOL), Failed on Step 4.

Started the Update Path fastboot files from P3 again, and while that was running found Hacker/Theory's R3L3ASED method, P3's worked after putting the SD card back in the the 2nd time I flashed it.


----------

